# LG g Vista or blaster.



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello. I recently bought an LG g Vista and I'm quite sure it has an it blaster. I am not sure if it works or not but I can't get any devices to work. Is there,any way to test it besides using it,?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Do you speak of an IR Blaster?


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh yah sorry didn't catch that typo


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

There doesn't seem to be one:

LG G Vista - Full phone specifications


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

Can you see the infrared light if you stick a camera in front of the it blaster like with a normal tv remote?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, you could see it.


----------



## Tuckortum (Oct 22, 2012)

Alright. I've put my camera up to the "it blaster" dot and couldn't see anything so thanks anyway


----------

